# Aurora 1/32 Thundercycle Help



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked up one of these Thundercycles yesterday and it needs new tires. Not the large cycle tires, but the small side drive tires connected to the chassis. Does anyone know what size tire I need to look for to get the right size replacement? Does not have to be an original tire...Maybe silicone? Thanks!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I assume you talking about the rear tires on the Aurora Thunder bike

Here is a thread I started with all the info you will need to get the correct size tires on it, I did a bit of work on these as I had 12 or so to repair for myself and I wanted them to run correctly. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=424177&highlight=Thunderbike

The tires work great and make these bikes a ton of fun to drive. If you use the wintergreen oil to soften them use it sparingly as it can cause the tire to grow and could easily bind on the gear shaft, as there is not much clearance. 

Boosted


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for sending that info along. I'm not sure we are talking about the same thing though. The bike I have is 1/32 scale (Thundercycle) and about 5" long. I think you are thinking about the HO T-Jet version (Thunderbike)...or am I just not understanding the discussion in the other thread. Thanks.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

1/32 scale? didn't know Aurora made one of those. COOL!! Pictures please.

Tom


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151359481748?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link...Beat me to the picture. The one I have is the same red as that one. The wheels/tires I am wanting to size are the ones under the cyclists feet. These are the drive wheels. The large cycle tires just go along for the ride. I think the only other color I have seen this in is yellow, but there may be more colors. I wish I had the box as it has great cycle artwork on it. Mine runs like new and is in pretty nice condition except that it is missing the fender over the front tire and the rear license plate. I may have to make my own replacement parts as I doubt these pieces will pop up any time soon.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Tuffone, Sorry about that, i have not seen one of those before, very cool, I would look into some model, pinewood derby or the obvious slot cars to see if they are close on the tires size. 

I have used some model stuff on larger cars in the past, you may have limited traction if you find something to use, as coming from the model category there not going to be rubber for the most part, more plastic

Boosted


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I am figuring that some type of existing 1/32 slot car tire exists in this size. I just don't know what the size is or how to figure it out. I have tried some other things from around the homestead but have not found a fit as of yet.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*tires for 1/32 thunder cycle*

try tires from go cart slot cars, i think they might fit. I think it is scalextric or ninco that makes them go carts, and they have small wheels and tires on them. And if they do fit I'm sure they make siicone tires for them go carts also. if the outside diameter is slightly too large the tire can be sanded down to the right diameter.
if that dont work maybe an HO scale tires might work? or o-rings?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

It's the same wheel/tire that Aurora/K&B used for their 1/32 slot cars.

I believe our 1/32 silicones will fit that wheel.

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I will give that a try...Thanks!


----------

